# Soll Eisbär Knut getötet werden für den Weltfrieden ?



## Unregistrierter gast (25 März 2007)

Soll Eisbär Knut getötet werden für den Weltfrieden ?

Ekelhaft IMHO, welches blasphemisches getue um dieses Tier veranstaltet wird !


----------



## nade (25 März 2007)

Ug solange eine Ablenkung von Reförmscha und anderen Zerstörungen von Deutschland damit verdeckt gehalten werden können, ist den Medien doch eh mittlerweile jedes Mittel recht. Den Bürgern des Landes wird kurz un knapp gesagt, das hier und da Gekürzt wird und da wieder tiefer in die Tasche geriffen wird, aber wenns um en "Babbisch Gudzje" geht wirds breit getreten. Ach ja un die Thallibahn un Sadamnachfolger sind auch über alles wichtig.
Wichtiges kurz und bündig, weniger Wichtiges aber dafür blutiges auf fast die ganze Sendezeit oder ganze Zeitung/Website breit gekloppt.


Klaus Lage ~~ Bankgeheimnis/ Monopoly/Katz & Maus, kann nur sagen ´94 hatte der in den 3 Lieder schon das geblubbert was nu deutlich wird. (fielen mir gerade mal so ein)


----------



## Question_mark (25 März 2007)

*Dat süsse Knutilein ...*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Ekelhaft IMHO, welches blasphemisches getue um dieses Tier veranstaltet wird !



Habe hier noch eine Uzi mit zwei Magazinen (mal preiswert in Tanger gekauft)..
Kann ich Dir irgendwie behilflich sein   

Die Mädels mögen Knut, und wenn ich frage : darf ich Dir mal meinen süssen Knut zeigen ? hat noch keine "Nein" gesagt.

Biete noch einige gebrauchte und ungebrauchte Kondome im Knut-Design  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (25 März 2007)

Ich habe gerade meine Frau gefragt warum Kunt eigentlich sterben sollte...?
Antwort: Wer ist Kunt?

;o)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine Frau gefragt warum Kunt eigentlich sterben sollte...?
> Antwort: Wer ist Kunt?
> 
> ;o)


 
Von mir hättest du die selbe Antwort bekommen, musste erst googeln.

Lasst den kleinen Kerl doch leben. Man kann ihn ja noch killen, wenn er groß und braun ist. Der Homo Sapiens regelt das schon - für den Weltfrieden, natürlich.

Man sollte besser die Diskriminierung der Dackel verhindern ;-) .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (26 März 2007)

*Na dann sucht mal schön ...*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Kunt



Naja, beim Googeln macht die Schreibweise schon einiges aus :

1) Kunt : Häää?
2) Knut : ein süsses Eisbärbarbaby in Berlin und Tannenbaumwerfen bei Ikea
3) Cunt : Genau, ca. 3 Millionen Treffer  

Also Leute, Rechtschreibung ist im Leben schon wirklich wichtig ...
Man sollte schon das Ziel im Auge behalten  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (26 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Der Tippfehler saß aber fest drin. Den habe ich zweimal hinter einander vollbracht ;o)
Ich meinte natürlich Knut. Und das mit dem Cunt ist ja nicht in einem Jugendfreien Forum. 
Wobei Jugendfrei doch bedeutet das, dass Forum frei von Jugend ist. (oder?)
Ich finde es aber mal wieder sehr interessant zu sehen das Putzige kleine und sooo... niedliche Tiere beschützt werden müssen und andere Tier (die die eh im  Schlachthof landen) werden wie Dreck behandelt.


----------



## mike_nl (26 März 2007)

Nun will ich meinen Kommentar auch dazu geben. Hat die Menscheit, sprich wir, nicht schon genug kaputt gemacht? Immer alles auf Kosten derjenigen die die kleinste oder gar keine Lobbi haben. Also langsam reicht es mir, wenn der dickbaeuchige sogenannte zivilisierte westliche Mensch meint er koenne ungestraft alles und jeden ueber den Tisch ziehen. Sich an allem bereichern was er nur in die Finger kriegen kann. Puhh, nun bin ich echt sauer. Von 0 auf 100 in 0,2 Sekunden. 

Zu Knut, zitat von:
Link: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,472576,00.html

Knut muss nicht sterben: Der Tierarzt des Berliner Zoos hat Forderungen, das Eisbär-Baby einzuschläfern, als "kompletten Blödsinn" bezeichnet. Auch der Deutsche Tierschutzbund lehnt Knuts Tötung ab.

Gibt es doch noch ein Paar Menschen die denken. Ich will hier keine Lobbi erstellen fuer das arme Tier. Es reicht einfach. Weg mit den selbstgerechten Politikern und Unternehmern die sich am Volk ihres Landes bereichern.

->Stopt die Dummheit und die Unwissenheit der Menschen.

So nun gehts den Bruedern an den Kragen ;-). Und ich wuensche Euch allen noch einen schoenen Tag. Gruss,

Mike


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

Quelle: http://www.titanic-magazin.de/


----------



## HeizDuese (28 März 2007)

*
"Keine Macht den Drogen!" *sage ich da nur


----------



## nade (28 März 2007)

Gibts das T-Shirt auch mit Merkel und co im Fadenkreutz?:twisted:


----------



## zotos (29 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Gibts das T-Shirt auch mit Merkel und co im Fadenkreutz?:twisted:



Nee... aber die Merkel habe ich auch gefunden:






Quelle:www.titanic-magazin.de


PS: Satire muss nicht politisch korrekt sein.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.titanic-magazin.de/



Endlich mal ne seriöse Aussage eines unabhängigen Polit - Magazins...


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2007)

hallo,
ug kümmer dich doch mal um die rotierenden milchprodukte, oder den mist den mann auf ceranfeld schmiert und einmal wischen und der dreck ist immer noch da, die werbung verspricht da was anderes.......


----------



## Werner54 (29 März 2007)

*Die falschen Zeitungen*

Hallo,

lest ausschließlich den Bonifatiusboten oder das Sonntagsblatt, beide sind völlig Eisbärenfrei. Vermeidet alle Zeitungen mit großen Leuchtbuchstaben.


----------



## zotos (29 März 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lest ausschließlich den Bonifatiusboten oder das Sonntagsblatt, beide sind völlig Eisbärenfrei. Vermeidet alle Zeitungen mit großen Leuchtbuchstaben.



...und die Senioren-Bravo. (?)

 Senioren-Bravo = Apothekenrundschau 

;o)


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

*Totesdrohung*

Jetzt macht wohl einer ernst:
http://www.n24.de/news_stories/article.php?articleId=115237&teaserId=117132


----------



## Raydien (19 April 2007)

Ist der schon hin?


----------



## zotos (28 April 2007)

Quelle: www.titanic-magazin.de


----------



## godi (7 Juni 2007)

*Auch Knut wird mal erwachsen*

Auch Knut wird mal erwachsen


----------



## nade (7 Juni 2007)

Der "Schein"heilige Bush und ein "kleiner" Krabbler auf/im TFT.


----------



## kermit (23 März 2008)

*für alle Fans:*

heute 12:50 Uhr:

HR-Fernsehen: Knut aus Berlin
zeitgleich im ZDF: Flocke aus Nürnberg

weitere infos:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_kleine_Eisbär
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knut_(Eisbär)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flocke_(Eisbär)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelma#Eisb.C3.A4rbaby_Wilb.C3.A4r


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (24 März 2008)

Knut, Flocke und Co. können mir sowas von den Buckel runterrutschen. Wenn geschlachtet wird, wo kann man kosten?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 März 2008)

Sei vorsichtig. Nach dem Krieg sind einige Leute auf die Idee gekommen Eisbären im Zoo zu schlachten und zu essen, was ihnen aber schlecht bekommen ist, da Eisbären scheinbar Erreger im Fleisch haben, die den Genuss für Menschen unmöglich machen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 März 2008)

hallo,
mir gehen die auch auf den sack, sowas hat nichts in den nachrichten zu suchen.


----------



## maxi (25 März 2008)

*sing* KNUT STIRBT GUT !!! KNUT STIRBT GUT !!!


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Mai 2011)

*zupf*

... leider habe ich ein paar Tage lang versäumt, diesen herrlichen Thread mal aus der Versenkung wieder hervorzuholen. Für die, die jetzt nicht wissen, von was ich rede: am 11.3. ist der Tod eingetreten.

http://www.google.de/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DQz1Fd_J660I&rct=j&sa=X&ei=3AzBTbuzO4jasgbbl4nDBQ&ved=0CBoQuAIwAA&q=hier+kommt+knut&usg=AFQjCNFFPqfh3-Jhqur44clo3Alki-mwIw


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> *zupf*
> 
> ... leider habe ich ein paar Tage lang versäumt, diesen herrlichen Thread mal aus der Versenkung wieder hervorzuholen. Für die, die jetzt nicht wissen, von was ich rede: am 11.3. ist der Tod eingetreten.
> 
> http://www.google.de/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DQz1Fd_J660I&rct=j&sa=X&ei=3AzBTbuzO4jasgbbl4nDBQ&ved=0CBoQuAIwAA&q=hier+kommt+knut&usg=AFQjCNFFPqfh3-Jhqur44clo3Alki-mwIw



Und was ist mit dem Weltfrieden? Ist der nun da? Jetzt wo Osama weg ist?


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Weltfrieden? Ist der nun da? Jetzt wo Osama weg ist?


ich fürchte, dadurch, dass sie ihn abgeknallt haben (er sich hat abknallen lassen?), ist die Welt nicht besser geworden. Merkels spontane Freude über seinen Tod hinterlässt bei mir nur Kopfschütteln. Dass die Massen jubeln, kann ich zwar verstehen, aber zeigt mir, dass nicht Frieden folgen wird.


----------



## vollmi (4 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Weltfrieden? Ist der nun da? Jetzt wo Osama weg ist?



Sicher. Ich seh den Weltfrieden schon kommen. Sobald wir schweizer die Kontrolle der Welt übernommen haben 

Aber bei Osamas Tod war ich schon überrascht zu was die Amis fähig sind wenn das Playstation Network mal nicht läuft.


----------



## Tommi (4 Mai 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sobald wir schweizer die Kontrolle der Welt übernommen haben


 
dann müssen wirrr alle Alphorn blasen, odrrr...


----------

